# Glass Diffuser w/ DIY CO2 Works!



## leomessi

Today, I needed to recharge my DIY CO2 and decided to give the glass diffuser I got a while back a second chance. The first time I tried using it, I waited a good hour without any success. Since then, I've been using a crummy chopstick diffuser.

But today, I decided to use it and as soon as I finished doing my usual tank cleaning (probably about 40 minutes after I made the yeast mixture), the diffuser burst with an amazing amount of bubbles.

I'm so happy my glass diffuser works and I wanted to post this in order to prove that glass diffusers can work with DIY setups.

Here is a photo:


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It's cool!

I've bought Nano CO2 Diffuser yesterday. I hope it will for my DIY too


----------



## aln

hey leo, where did you get that defuser? local LFS? im planning to get one but not sure where they sell them


----------



## leomessi

hey guys. i bought it from ebay. i believe the seller is either from hong kong or malaysia. it was really cheap. i'll give you the link to the seller if i find it. this is not a nano diffuser, but a rhinox (cheaper version of the ada style at least).


----------



## shadow_cruiser

It says here the rhinox is not suitable for a yeast bottle but to use a ladder type diffuser instead, like the one shown here.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...821382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7059wt_939

and rhinox is here
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rhinox-5000-CO2-...QQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item4147aefe1a


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I've got Nano CO2 Diffuser - Live Aquarium Moss Fern Plant Java.
It works great!


----------

